# Guitar Painting////



## Lyxen (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Martin Backpacker. I want to paint the top with the forest floor. Like a bunch of leaves and sticks. Wouldn't that be awesome? I have a friend that wanted to do it, but I was stupid to not let her take the guitar at the moment because I had some gigs.... She wanted to airbrush. 

Has anyone got one or done this themselves?


----------



## Bir (Jul 9, 2010)

I painted wings on my black Ibanez. They turned out cool. I wasn't going for a super detailed look, but more of a painterly kind of impressionistic look, and it turned out pretty nice, IMO. Got scratched up a bit, but I'm gonna repaint it sooner or later. When I get it out of my friend's basement.
Wanted to take the stickers off my Gibson and paint a phoenix on it, but I broke it in half. 

Would paint my piano, but ya know, it's my piano, and its gorgeous the way it is. I'd like to throw my other piano in a bucket of nasty paint, though. Eugh.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been wanting to paint my bass for awhile. I want my dad to help me with it, since he does awesome spray-art. What sort of stuff is needed to paint an instrument like that?


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 13, 2010)

well if there is a finish i guess you should sand it/ im not sure. if i ever see diane the painter i'll ask her and see how it's all done and all.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 16, 2010)

I did sort of a pinstripe thing with my electric, along with some strategic mutilation to give it a nice antiqued look.. i.e. knocked it around for a while with chains and shit to get the wood all nice and old looking.

My acoustic has too many stickers on it for there to be room to paint, LOL.


----------

